# 55 Gallon Tank Question



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon fisahtank and i cant figure out what to put in it. I want to have a (or many) big(er) fish that look cool. Like for example, i was going to get an oscar and i am not now so i want suggestions from you guys on what kind of fish to get that is pretty much the same as an oscar. *c/p*


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Well I think a planted tank with driftwood and natural gravel would look very attractive! There are two books I would recommend for you: The first is _A Fishkeeper's Guide to Aquarium Plants_ by Barry James and the second is _500 Freshwater Aquarium Fish_ by Greg Jennings. The first book has proven very useful in helping me determine what sorts of plants I would like and what combinations are plausible; it even suggests placement areas for best display! The second book categorizes species according to the type and further by specific species and strains. There is a HUGE section on Cichlids and Oscars. Each of the 500 fish has its own photo and description of temperament, water preferences, lighting, compatibility, size, and diet. As far as oscars go, there are several cichlids that can take the place of an oscar.

What is unappealing to you about the oscars you wanted? Size? Price? Temperament? Diet?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

In a 55 gallon tank you will not be able to have 'many' big fish so decide if you want one large fish or a community of smaller fish (or possibly a pair, or several medium fish). A 55 gallon is just about big enough for one oscar although I think a 75 gallon is better. 

I have a pumkinseed sunfish which has a big personality and is pretty. They are native in the US.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

leopard ctenopomas are a great fish. they are carnivores and live for a good while. they get fairly big, but they grow slowly. they get roughly 6 to 7 inches long. also, for a 55 gal, a couple of gouramis would do well. they get about 6inches long, and would do well with live plants- especially floating or tall plants. you will need to aquascape defined territories for both species if you plan on getting more than one of each. my ctenopomas tolerate each other and give my gourami no problems, but each fish likes his own space.

a carnivore tank would be awesome!


----------



## Fish_guy_Bri68 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon tank myself and I decided to make it a Tetra tank with native plants and some rocks and I've been told how nice it looks. I planted my tank with alot of Amazon Sword plants as they are pretty easy to keep and don't reqiure much light along with some caves. I stocked my tank with 5 Black Skirts, 4 Bloodfins, 5 Serpae, and recently added 5 Black Neons and 3 Female Sunburst Platys. The tank is active and colorful and the Amazon Swords have grown and filled out real nice so that my fish have planty of hiding spots. I hope this helps.


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Oscars are too big for a 55. 

Spotted silver dollars, rainbows, flagtail prochilodus, peacock cichlids, fancy goldfish, and others would be my top choices, not all together.


----------

